# Dropsy?



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

I heard with bettas theres a diesease called dropsy. Where their belly get big and it explodes. Yet weather this is dropsy or not one of my male guppies has a very large belly that droops not like a pregnant fish but a sick one. its almost pointy. What wrong?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

are his eyes popping out and his scales raised? what your water stats? how often do u feed your fish?


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

No his eyes arent popping out and no scales raised. My waters perfectley fine all the other 21 fish are fine. I now feed my fish once a day so the nitrate nitrate ammonia levels arent as high.

*note* 21 fish in a 10 gallon tank- I have 5 neons 4 gups 1 sunburst 2 plecos- the rest are fry- I am getting rid of them :lol: (incase you were wondering) :wink:


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

That just happened to our betta it didnt pop but died.


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

try a good salt dip w/ epsom salts. may be to late though so don't get ur hopes up. dropsy is usually the result of some other type of infection, so keep an eye on the others for disease. not to be overly stern, but it sounds like u have a bad case of overstocked tank. i would get urself another 10g and split those guppies up[male/female], and some of the other fish too. also...if u have common plecs, u may as well trade them in on something else, because they will be seriously uncomfortable and unhealthy before to long.


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

hmm, I cant afford another 10g most of my fish are very small and I had ich but I had that cured but that guppy was not affected by it. As for the plecos my 14 days are over and I cant take them back or trade them in. The babies are going to be rehomed in a week or two. They are so tiny they cant crowd my tank,. The nitrate,,,,,,, levels are fine I got this liquid that takes most of it out (I also add water and take it out) :wink: 

As for the salt I did that when they had ich then got meds- will that effect anything?


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

not sure what to tell u mon. u will always be overcrowded and will always have problems..especially when those plecs start getting big. i find it difficult to believe theirs not a pet store that will take those plecs for u. as far as getting another aquarium goes...a 10 g shouldn't run u more than 40 bucks for everything...tank,filter, heater. u will spend more than that in lost fish and meds in the long run. 

many ppl use salt w/ meds to help cure fish...not epsom but aquarium salt. doesn't really matter that u treated before u medicated, i wouldn't think...as long as u didn't add to much salt.


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

My plecos are only 1 1/2 " long right now so I should be fine for a while. As for the overcroweded tank most of my babies were eaten so I'm at 13 fish right now and I heard with most of my fish being really small it shouldn't affect them!


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

ok mon. just keep in mind u will eventually need another tank. maybe next year or something. in the mean time, keep that water changed regularly! say about 25% twice a week, and keep an eye on ur water parameters. in a small tank they can chage very quickly.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Very good advice, Pork... I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you! :roll:


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

anytime my shnizzle


----------

